# Hey Joe can you ID, Do u have any interest



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

It's all free for the taking and fresh cut last week, no bug problem like the last batch

[attachment=16817]

[attachment=16818]

[attachment=16819]

[attachment=16816]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

[attachment=16821][attachment=16820]I know what this one is. Only one trunk on the small size but nice, no checks yet on the ends.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

The ones I marked with red are red oak. Not sure if the others are different but they seem to have different bark. 

[attachment=16822]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Bottom left of top post is some kind of pine I think. 

Is the bottom pics on second post Kentucky Coffee tree?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Kevin, I'm not very good at this yet.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bottom left of top post is some kind of pine I think.
> 
> Is the bottom pics on second post Kentucky Coffee tree?



It's what the locals refer to as Indian Laural, or rosewood that isn't rosewood


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bottom left of top post is some kind of pine I think.
> 
> Is the bottom pics on second post Kentucky Coffee tree?



I was gonna say pine to. Not sure if scotch pine grows in that area. I milled a scotch pine last fall and the bark looks similar to that pic.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

[attachment=16828]Here is a close up of the big stump. Looks like it might have something interesting inside. But don't know if it's a useable wood. :i_dunno:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a close up of the big stump. Looks like it might have something interesting inside. But don't know if it's a useable wood. :i_dunno:
> ...



No leaves avaiable. I can get it to my place today or tomorrow. I want a look inside just to satisfy my courious nature.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



Thanks for the invite, I might make on thur.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, whatever it is, I would turn every chunk That's why I like turnin so much, you can almost always find free wood to turn, and stuff that's not much good for anything else usually makes great (or at least interesting) turnings.


----------

